# Service Manager Salary



## RoofTech (Sep 22, 2011)

I currently run three service crews (7 guys) for a large commercial/industrial roofing company. I get a base salary, commision, company phone and vehicle.

I'm just wondering if anyone could tell me what the typical income for a service manager in Ontario is? I know it will vary from company to company. I'm just trying to see what other companies are paying in relation to the one I currently work for.

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Monster.com has or used to have, a function on their website which would allow you to see average earnings for similiar jobs. At the last time I used it, 10 years ago, you were not able to get specific enough as you seem to want to get.

When I had a production manager, I paid him very much the same way as you are getting paid. In the long run he was waaay overpaid for what he did though and probably wasn't management material. Bad on me for promoting the wrong guy.


----------



## RoofTech (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Grumpy. I'll check out monster to see what they have. I have tried payscale.com but it's no good.


----------

